# Question as to PB-1 Unit for the Union Pacific set



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Can anyone tell me about what set a PB-1 Unit for the Union Pacific unit is included or a separate "PA" unit? Thanks!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, I have one of those and a set it goes to. The set is a repro set that came out in the early 90s. Its called the Pony Express. Nice set. The PB-1 did not come in the set. It is called an add on. It has the Lionel Railsounds. It has a bell, a horn, and diesel sounds. The set comes with 2 PA units.
One powered and one dummy. Powered unit has 2 can motors. Set comes with 4 passenger cars. 2 or 3 add on cars were made. A baggage car, another dome car and a diner I think.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Mopac, as some of us know (me), a fool and his money is soon parted! I am now the owner of one but have not received it yet. Now I suppose I will have to get a Pony set. But a quick search sent me into shock... I don't have any diesels only 11 steamers. So far my wife hasn't said any thing yet. (She DOESN'T like to be referred to as She who must be obeyed!) So I am treading lightly.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The Pony Express set will send you into shock. They are in the $400.00 range. You have 2 choices, well lets say 3. #1 you could resell it #2 you can buy a Pony Express set, wife will probably not be happy with choice 2 #3 you might be able to sell it to Shaker here on the S scale forum. He was looking for one. He has the original AF Pony Express set. He was having trouble with the B unit and I suggested getting one of the PB-1 units and put his original B shell on it. The original B units had what was called diesel roar. Even when they worked correctly they were not good sounding. 


Not sure what got into you for buying a diesel B unit when you have no diesels. Its your money.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Broke, I really suggest that you not buy a repro Pony Express set. For numerous reasons.
I believe you would be better off throwing the PB-1 in the trash when you receive it. You can find better ways to spend another $400.00. One of these sets will send your frustration level off the charts. If you want to talk about a fool and his money go no further than me.
I bought 4 of these repro sets before I ran 1 of them. If I had run the first set there would not have been any more. Lionel did a very poor job on the design of them. Like I said they are from around 1992. 27 years ago. Easy to find a new in box set. The grease has hardened and they need to be serviced before you run them. I have a good knowledge of your current mechanical abilities. You will never get all the screws back in them when you take apart for new grease. You will have to send power unit to flyernut to service it. They don't run that good. I call them junk. I wasted over $2000.00 on them. That would be fine if I liked them. I don't. I think Lionel should be ashamed of themselves. I will say they are beautiful. And if you want to display them on a shelve they are fine for that. You might be getting the idea I am not fond of them.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It is as Mopac says. Fortunately I did not buy any of those early Lionel reruns of the Gilbert sets. I do have some of the add on passenger cars. If you want diesels and you like the UP buy the new Flyerchief GP7. The other even better choice is the AM E8. Get a set of the AM passenger cars to pull with them.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is the Lionel FlyerChief UP GP7 pulling a 20 car freight up a 2.4% grade. Next is an American Models UP E8 A unit pulling six AM passenger cars up the same grade.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Love your E8s Tom.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks, I have PRR and EL as well. These can be found AC Highrail with sound for about $225, a real bargain. Since mine are converted to run with the Legacy system I buy the DC version for $199.
The Gilbert knuckle coupler diesels are just too much trouble and hard to work on. The Link coupler 360/364, the 370 and the 405 are fine. Nothing S gauge from Lionel prior to the late 90's is reliable in my experience.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is a picture of 4 of the AM UP Budd cars behind the Lionel S gauge Big Boy. They work well on the Gilbert track. I have the Gilbert UP (and NP and NH cars) but I leave them in the box and run these.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

If I can make a suggestion: can't you get an EMD E or F A-unit and put your PB-1 behind it? I don't know how well it worked in actual practice between an EMD and an Alco, but mixing of E's and F's did happen.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

AM also made PA-1's. I would just buy the AC Highrail version to pull the PB.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Love your E8s Tom.


And I agree!


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks all for the most excellent advice! I truly appreciate all of my friends here on this forum. I was able to cancel my purchase of the unit and I have decided to stay with steamers. The seller was most generous and refunded my money. Thanks again!:appl:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The Gilbert steam engines seem to last forever and are simple to repair. Too bad the diesels are not like that.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Reliability of those units is exactly why I sold all of mine including the passenger cars. Not worth the trouble. I did keep one set of the 660 chrome series cars which look just fine behind my 326 or 322 steamers. I don't care about prototypical correctness. The black color of the engine pulling the chrome passenger cars looks nice. My railroad, my rules. 
The only diesels I have left are 2 versions of the 370 GM/American Flyer and both versions of the 372 Union Pacific. Being Gilbert manufactured, none have given me any problems after servicing them after buying. I am sticking to the steamers of which I have 21 different ones. I did duplicate the 312 when I found out there were 2 versions of it. I also have various versions of the 302. Love that little engine.


----------

